# Raw Sweet Potato?



## thegoodstuff

There is mention of all sorts of food and treats with sweet potato as an ingredient. Sweet potato strips, chips, chews, cupcakes, popsicles and the ingenious Sweet Potato Gummi Bears™ What I want to know is plain old raw sweet potato ok for treats and or added to regular food?


----------



## xellil

Well, it would pretty much be like giving them a block of wood. They can't digest it at all. So maybe it would be ok for treats.


----------



## thegoodstuff

ok, so if it is prepared a certain way they can digest it but its not digestible when its raw?


----------



## magicre

there are differing opinions as to whether or not dogs digest sweet potatoe well.

but i wouldn't recommend feeding any potatoe raw.

if you're going to feed it, i would dehydrate it or at least cook it....


----------



## xellil

No, they won't digest it at all if it's raw.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I use grated sweet potato in a chili I make, and my dogs LOVE to eat the little shreds left on the cutting board, so I let them indulge. Annie goes bonkers over it, and she's not super treat motivated, so I'm thinking of dehydrating some up. 

I'm all for raw and believe dogs are carnivores, but I have ice cream every so often, and don't think some sweet potato will do any harm.

It's less digestible in raw form, so you might see it come back out the other end same as it went it, or you might not. I've never seen it in my dog's stools, but I don't dissect it, either. Lol


----------



## thegoodstuff

magicre said:


> there are differing opinions as to whether or not dogs digest sweet potatoe well.
> 
> but i wouldn't recommend feeding any potatoe raw.
> 
> if you're going to feed it, i would dehydrate it or at least cook it....


ok, thats beyond my attention span


----------



## DaViking

As Linsey said, it's less digestible in raw form. I would cook it. Sweet potato contains a lot of nutrients (some available in raw form to dogs as well) but also a lot of fibers so be careful not to overdo it. It can speed up pass through time a lot.


----------



## thegoodstuff

This sweet potato story is a riot.

OK, I am now slicing the sweet potato in preparation for the next step. I really should not have access to sharp things. Will advise...


----------



## thegoodstuff

fresh cut









dried









And I didnt even have to go to the emergency room. Though I must admit when I watched Nicky chewing the only one I've given him so far, I instinctively opened the dish cabinet because taped to the inside of the door is the _heimlich maneuver for dogs_ instructions.


----------

